# Nice Palm Router



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i have two ryoby palm routers , much for the same purpose .
they get used for almost everything i do .
can't beat them , easy set up , light , one hand operation .

way to go !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice review. I've got a couple of small routers and I use them quite often.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes! It 's always nice to know that an older piece of equipment is still hangin' in there and still doing the job.

I bought the BOSCH Palm Router Kit about 6 months ago for $169.00. Don't know why I waited so long! Love it! Just like in your Picture. Pick it up, quick adjust, turn it on and Zip Zip Zip, job done.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's nice to read a review from someone that has actually used the tool and let the tool prove itself instead of the usual "see what I just bought" reviews that are so commonplace here. I also like that you included a real picture of the tool at work and not the standard manufacturers photo : )

Great job on the review and I'm glad that it is holding up well for you : )


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

my vote by FAR goes to the ridgid palm router. Variable speed, POWERFUL, and smaller more compact than others


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks dusty!!! One of the things I do when I see a tool review, if the person did the review after the purchase, I try to wait a year and PM the person to see how the tool worked out if I'm in the market for that item. I have gotten lots of good advice from fellow LJ's that way.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have several tools that I'm waiting to "age" and use enough to form a solid basis for an actual review on them.
Maybe folks should do follow-ups on their tool reviews here after using them for a year or so just to see if they're still in love or not : ) LOL …Have a great day !


----------

